# Beech Quarry



## druid (Jul 23, 2016)

The pillar and stall quarry at Beech is thought to have been created by the extraction of sandstone for building at Trentham Hall. There are records of a payment for 130 cubic feet of stone to be carried from Beech to the hall in 1633. Pick marks can be seen in the stone surfaces. The whole place is like a refuse site.
Rumour suggests that it was used to store munitions from Swynnerton during WWII. There is no evidence of this in historical local council or Swynnerton documentation and two farmers who have been in the area for 90 years both told me it was untrue. Was great talking to them...highlight of my bimble!

Anyway, just another place that I passed in my wanderings and a pleasant break from the heat outside. A few photos just for the record as I don't remember seeing any posted recently.


----------



## smiler (Jul 23, 2016)

The urban art has added something to the place,I like it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 23, 2016)

Now that's interesting. Possibly you could store ammunition in there. It looks solid enough.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 24, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Now that's interesting. Possibly you could store ammunition in there. It looks solid enough.



Check the local Home Guard records and I think source of rumour will be revealed.


----------



## druid (Jul 26, 2016)

There are almost no records relating to the Home Guard in that area and what little there is makes no mention of the quarry. The woodland at Knowl Wall (just a short distance NW of here) was requisitioned for military training.


----------

